# Orbea 2005 Dauphine opinions?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Any comments on 2005 Orbea Dauphine road bicycle? 

I am not sure if it has a Mitis frame or some other Orbea frame, the www.orbea.com site only says:

ASPHALT+CARBON 50%

thanks


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> Any comments on 2005 Orbea Dauphine road bicycle?
> 
> I am not sure if it has a Mitis frame or some other Orbea frame, the www.orbea.com site only says:
> 
> ...



Looks like a Mitis frame


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*I can't say for sure ...*

But I do know that Orbea has a frameset called the Asphalt. It's the frameset used on the Marmolada bike. So considering it says "ASPHALT+CARBON," my guess is it's an Asphalt frame with carbon seat stays. Decent frame when I test rode it, but it's a step down from the Mitis, at least price-wise. They don't have a Dauphine in the 2005 US catalog I have, though, so again, it's just a guess.


----------



## Flipside (Mar 21, 2005)

*Dauphine*

Is an Asphalt frame not mitis.I know that for sure.


----------

